# Du or etisalat?



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

To live on the Palm, which works best??? And for the tv???
Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Has to be Du, as they are the only service provider. Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Has to be Du, as they are the only service provider. Welcome to Dubai!


For the phone???


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

delgado said:


> For the phone???


Aaahh. Well I live and work on the Palm and have never had issues with etisalat. For all the static services (TV internet and landline) it has to be DU on the Palm.


----------



## tobester (Feb 18, 2010)

Terrestrial Services (landline/broadband/tv) will have to be provided by whichever company owns the cabling to your building. For mobile phone, I'd say go for Etisalat. They seem to have done a much better job of identifying coverage black-spots and installing signal repeaters to address the problem


----------

